# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Florida Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  No Scuba On The Reef In Key Largo Due To High Winds

## Jim Kelly-Evans

What do you do when a scuba diving trip in Key Largo, Florida that has been planned for months runs into unfavorable weather conditions with high winds and dive boats restricted from going out to sea? You have to make the best of it if you can. So today instead of enjoying the clear waters and spectacular fish and corals at the John Pennekamp Coral Reef State Park, we went diving at a unique sheltered location in Key Largo, Jule's Undersea Lodge, the site of an underwater hotel and environmental education center. The location is like a lagoon, relatively shallow, with somewhat clear to quite murky visibility. The submerged hotel can house about a half dozen guests, who can peer out at divers through large portholes.  The site does have a fair amount of marine life, although nothing compared to that of a tropical coral reef. Nevertheless, I did get the opportunity to take my underwater camera rig down to photograph some of the fish that hang out on the underwater roof of the hotel. There were really large Angelfish, lots and lots of Blue Striped Grunts, Grey Snapper, and even a Barracuda. I did three dives at the site, which were also training dives for me as I am working on an advanced scuba certification. Here are some photos which are quite different from my usual output. Boats have been cancelled for Friday. We're hoping to get out on the reef Saturday.

P1240214.jpg

P1240215.jpg

P1240216.jpg

P1240221.jpg

P1240227.jpg

P1240230.jpg

P1240232.jpg

P1240234.jpg

P1240237.jpg

P1240239.jpg

P1240249.jpg

P1240258.jpg

P1240261.jpg

P1240265.jpg

P1240267.jpg

P1240272.jpg

----------


## JEK

Looks like a successful lemonade day!

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

> Looks like a successful lemonade day!



Exactly! I said that, in fact, at the dive site.

----------


## JEK

> Exactly! I said that, in fact, at the dive site.



 :thumb up:

----------


## amyb

These are fun to see.hope you get to your planned dive sites.

----------


## stbartshopper

Are you still in the Keys Jim? Haven’t seen any further posts of subsequent dives?

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

> Are you still in the Keys Jim? Haven’t seen any further posts of subsequent dives?



No, we only had three days so the trip was a complete bust. I was supposed to finish my certificate upgrade but that will have to wait.

----------


## cec1

I think that I would give a wide berth to any barracuda!

----------


## stbartshopper

When and where are you thinking/planning your certificate upgrade Jim?

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

> When and where are you thinking/planning your certificate upgrade Jim?



Maybe Bonaire in October...but will have to wait as airfares are too high currently. I'd like to have the upgrade before I return to SBH in February.

----------


## amyb

Great plan. 

Follow your dreams.

----------

